# Dlask Arms Corp DAR 701-4(M4)



## darmil (13 Feb 2006)

Anybody here have one of these Canadian rifles looking to buy a AR15 just wondering if they are anygood. :bullet:


----------



## Devlin (13 Feb 2006)

This is a KevinB question for sure. I have seen them as well but can't offer any sort of expert opinion.


----------



## mudgunner49 (13 Feb 2006)

MikeH said:
			
		

> Anybody here have one of these Canadian rifles looking to buy a AR15 just wondering if they are anygood. :bullet:



I have one for my current build.  Quality is very good, more than on par with my Armalite receiver.  I am waiting for my 16" mid-length upperto arrive from G&R, and it will be  a "go"!!!  Still need to decide on a stock though...


blake


----------



## KevinB (13 Feb 2006)

Blake use the stock until I am back -- maybe you;ll like it 

I have 3 Dlask lowers - no problems with them -- some have had fitting issues but that was his early ones prior to going to CNC production.

I have no experience with his uppers - but I understand he uses Wilson 1:9 barrels - which are decent barrel so I forsee no problems...


----------



## darmil (14 Feb 2006)

Thx for the replies guys


----------



## darmil (14 Feb 2006)

would you guys suggest buying one complete or build it myself.


----------



## KevinB (14 Feb 2006)

Mike - it depends upon a few things.
1) How confident are you in your AR/M16 armouring?

2) Where are you getting the parts?
    I would ONLY go with quality parts which these days appear to be Armalite from John Hipwell (Wolverine Supplies out of Virden Manitoba)  noone else seems to be brigning in parts kits (I think this is what Joe Dlask uses in his rifles anyway).


While a retarded monkey can build an AR - it is best if the monkey has a bit of a clue (less scratching or marring of the finish - and proper functioning)


----------



## mudgunner49 (14 Feb 2006)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Blake *use the stock until I am back * -- maybe you;ll like it
> 
> I have 3 Dlask lowers - no problems with them -- some have had fitting issues but that was his early ones prior to going to CNC production.
> 
> I have no experience with his uppers - but I understand he uses Wilson 1:9 barrels - which are decent barrel so I forsee no problems...



Kevin,

Thanks I may, however I am more of a fixed stock kind of guy.  My Armalite has an A1 stock on it that i have no problem using even with load-bearing kit and plates.  I will admit that I have yet to try it with full armour and that may slant my view a bit...


blake


----------



## darmil (14 Feb 2006)

Thx for the info Kevin. I just emailed Jon@wolverinesupplies to get a price of a complete rifle, is the any book to learn to build a AR.


----------



## darmil (15 Feb 2006)

I also emailed P&D enterprizes for prices is Armalite M15A4 16" $1550 anygood? I know I could research all these makes but if people here have experience with them even better.Thx for any info ;D


----------



## KevinB (16 Feb 2006)

On AR15.com there is a built it yourself forum with a bunch of great data and photo's to give the necessary info to built it yourself.
http://www.ar15.com/forums/forum.html?b=3&f=4

You will need at least a barrel wrench (and torque wrench is recommended for novices). receiver blocks and a pin started set is recommend if you dont want to mar up the finish.

I have not bought a comlete rifle in a long time (1990 IIRC) and I have a dealer lic (well and affiliation with a company) so I don't pay retail..

edit - I guess it helps if I put the link in.


----------



## darmil (18 Feb 2006)

Thx again Kevin for the help thats a great site lots of info.Some pretty cool pics of custom AR's  :bullet:


----------

